# The Kings



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

The Nets front office is getting excited at the possibility of meeting them in the Finals. Thinking that they can compete with the Kings, but not Shaquille and the Lakers.

Why aren't we just as excited? We were the only team that didn't lose to the Kings, and Jermaine O' Neal completely dominated Chris Webber on national TV. We can beat those guys. At least give them a hell of a series. So, lets not let the Nets and the team's fans think that they are the only East team thinking rings.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

No crap man. I said that from the beggining. I think the Pacers are going to the Finals to meat the Kings this year. The Pacers will win the series. They have won 22 of the last 25 games between the two.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Pacers match up just fine with the Kings....
I can see Artest just man-handling Peja and Hedo.
HELL........If Fox can do it, what else with Artest.

If the Lakers end their run next season by the Kings
I'd really love to see the Pacers and Kings go heads up.
JO vs CWebb............ohh my!!!


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

that will (or would) be very cool. while the pacers/kings are duking it out, the lakers could bit%@ and moan about how they were cheated somehow. shaq claimed that if they lost it would be because they were conspired against. he and phil jackson are the biggest crybabies in the league. i think it will come down to the pacers, the hornets and nets for the east title. the west will probably boil down to sac/ l.a. spurs have NO chance if they can't get help for duncan. i think the pacers will have an excellent shot at the title this year if the kings can get past l.a. the past 25 or so games prove that the pacers match up very well with the kings. i would give a strong possibility of a 52-30 season this year. that would give us a top 3 or 4 spot. and that would probably be enough to get there.


----------



## pacersguy (Aug 1, 2002)

Yeah but its too bad the Kings will lose to the Lakers next year and if not the Lakers
then the Mavs.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

The Kings are going to the Finals. the only team that can beat the Kings is the Pacers. 

PG:Bibby/ Tinsley Push
SG:Christie/ Miller Miller wins
SF:Stojakovic/Artest Artest wins
PF:Webber/ O'Neal Push
Civac/ Miller Push


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I'd say it's more like:

PG: Bibby/Tinsley - Bibby slight edge
SG: Christie/Miller - Miller wins
SF: Stojakovic/Artest - Stojakovic slight edge
PF: Webber/O'Neal - O'Neal slight edge
C: Divac/Miller - push

The Kings have the better bench though...

Pacers - Harrington, Bender, Foster off the bench
Kings - Jackson, Clark, Pollard, Turkoglu off the bench

So I don't know... I'd give the Pacers the edge based on tradition, but talent wise it's all Sacramento.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Bibby over Tinsley, easily.
Reggie over Christie, no contest.
Peja over Artest, by alot.
Webber over O'Neal, by alot.
Divac over Miller, barely.

Jackson, Clark, Turkoglu, Pollard over Harrington, Bender and Foster by A LOT.

Also, Sacramento has one of the best coaches in the league while Indiana has one of the worst.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Malakian</b>!
> The Kings are going to the Finals. the only team that can beat the Kings is the Pacers.
> 
> PG:Bibby/ Tinsley Push
> ...


LMAO I can't believe I just read that. Listen the the only team in the east that could hang with the kings are the nets and thats if Mutombo has any game left in him.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

I have to admit you Pacer Fans are pretty funny.

Those un-realistic goals just put me on the floor crying. You guys will be a team to reckon with in the future, if you can keep your talent together no question.

With that said try to take it one step at a time. I think if you guys make it to the 2nd round this year it's a nice stepping stone for the future.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Maybe you guys dont understand that we've beat the kings like 22 out of the last 25 times we've played. So where or how does that put the kings on top of us? It doesnt. As far as Tinsley and Bibby, I give Bibby the edge, but not by much. Bibby stepped it up in the playoffs, but thats it. Tinsley will also be a whole lot better this season. Miller will crush Cristy. Peja is a way better all around player but Artest can hold him down no question. Artest is the best 1 on 1 defender in the L. Peja doesnt stand a chance of scoring. But Artest cant realy score himself so I guess its a tie. GeorgiaSports saying Webber over O'neal by alot is pretty funny. O'neal owned webber everytime the two met last year, why would it be different this year? O'neal still has a few years of improving, he will only get better. As far as Webber, he will stay the same for awhile if not slowly decline. Vlade wins over Miller by a small, small margine I would say. They both put up good numbers last year but Vlade has alot more playoff experiance. Vlade is also getting old though and Miller is comming into his prime. I say if we met the Kings in the Finals it would be Pacers in 7. Whine all you want Kings fans, but look at the last games we've played with you, I say your lucky Im even saying your team will make 7.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Big deal you guys are good against the Kings.

1) The Kings are not in your divison
2) The Kings are not in your conferance
3) New Jersey, Atlanta, Boston, Orlando will all be better next season
4) Who says the Kings are going to the finals La Lakers, Spurs, Mavericks
5) There is more than 1 team (The Kings) in the league. Some of you may have noticed that maybe other have not.

Get my point even if you guys go 3-0 against the Kings in the regular season it means squat. The Toronto Raptors allways beat the Lakers when they play in Toronto does that mean they were in the Finals the last 3 years hell no.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Pacers over Kings in the Finals?*

The Pacers were 42-40 last year. C'mon, guys, don't be ridiculous. Why not shoot for a top five finish and a win in the first round of the playoffs?

HAVING SAID THAT... Shadows, the Hawks WON'T be better than the Pacers, the Hawks WON'T make the playoffs. Here's my Eastern Conference projections for next season:

1 New Jersey (got a little better this offseason)
2 Detroit (also got a little better this offseason)
3 New Orleans (finally a homecourt advantage!)
4 Philadelphia (still needs to upgrade frontcourt depth this offseason)
5 Orlando (another huge year from T-Mac)
6 Indiana (can finish 4th with some unexpected improvement and a little luck)
7 Washington (assuming MJ comes back and stays healthy)
8 Boston (the Vin Baker trade will be a disaster)
---
9 Miami (Riles needs more talent! It's his own damn fault!)
10 Toronto (Vince can't do it by himself)
11 Atlanta (Ratliff will not and cannot stay healthy)
12 Milwaukee (entering a rebuilding phase)
13 Chicago (can finish 11th with some unexpected improvement and a little luck)
14 New York (Frank Layden, prepare to get SO FIRED)
15 Cleveland (will be a remarkably terrible team, people!)


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Not to sure about that Robyg. I see Atlanta the sleeper team in the East

Ratliff
Abdur-Raheim
Big Dog Robinson
Damarr Johnsonn
Jason Terry

That's a very good offensive/Defensive team on paper. Provided healthy I expect them a playoff contender. I agree with the Toronto prediction but I would move Indiana to the 7th or 8th seed still to young.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

No ones expecting the Pacers to win. All I was saying along with other Pacer fans is that if it came down to the Pacers and the Kings, we would win. Period. Dont look at seaon records, look at the last few games these teams have played against each other. We all out dominate the Kings when we play them, its just the way our teams match up. Indy being around the 4-6th spot is realistic to me, so no argument there. Having Philly at the 4 seems crazy to me though. They got worse through the trade, alot worse. And AI is going to have a bad season I think. But even if not, Im not even 100% sure if they are even a playoff team anymore. As far as the wizards go, MJ couldnt do it last year, so he sure cant be expected to come back better. They're out. I see the hawks comming in at the 8th seed and actualy making to the second round. They're a good team now, so I have to take up shadows back on this one. Even if Ratliff goes down Mohammed is a good center as well. Not great but good. They'll be vastly improved this year. I also see the Raps making it. So all I would change to your playoff list is Philly and Wizards out, Raps and Hawks in. Keep in mind, this is only my personal opinion, as playoff seeding were your own as well.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I still think the Lakers will win it all..but if the Kings do play the Pacers in the Finals, here is my breakdown.

PG-Bibby vs. Tinsley-Bibby
SG-Christie vs. Reggie-Reggie
SF-Peja vs. Artest-Peja not by very much
PF-Webber vs.O'Neal-Webber-but not by a lot
C-Divac vs. Miller-Divac barely

A lot of the matchups are close-Kings win 4-2


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

I'm a huge pacers fan...but the only way they get a ring is after they do 2 things

1. FIRE THOMAS - the guy is a moron hands down

2. GET A VET TO PLAY POINT - rookie points can't take you to the finals...if they get Payton dangled infront of them...I would trade anyone except miller and o'neal for him.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shadows</b>!
> Not to sure about that Robyg. I see Atlanta the sleeper team in the East
> 
> Ratliff
> ...


Ratliff can't stay healthy, he never has and he never will. The best indicator of future performance is past performance. Nazr Mohammed isn't good, he's terrible, and so is his contract. DerMarr Johnson has done nothing to indicate to me that he's capable of producing in the NBA, and neither has Dion Glover. Dickau is a rookie and is too short, you can't play Dickau and Terry together, that's a defensive disaster. Jason Terry is tough, so is Shareef Abdur-Rahim, and it's nice to get Glenn Robinson. But the team gave up a 1st rounder next year for The Big Dog, and, unless everything goes right for this team, that pick should be around #8 or #9 overall. Is The Big Dog and his terrible contract worth the #8 or #9 overall pick? Well, if you've GUARANTEED your fans that you WILL make the playoffs next year, it's not a bad trade, I guess! STILL, that team has major backcourt problems (Terry can't do it by himself) and major interior defense problems. If Ratliff played a full season, would they make the playoffs? Absolutely. But he won't.

MAYBE this team sneaks in as the #7 or #8 seed, I don't know. But NO WAY are they top five. Shadows, I think I saw recently where you predicted that Atlanta would finish with the #3 record in the East. C'mon, you've gotta be kidding me! GET A HOLD OF YOURSELF, MAN!

AS FOR THE WIZARDS: If MJ comes back and stays healthy, they WILL make the playoffs. If he DOESN'T come back at ALL, they'll be one of the 3-4 worst teams in the league. That team was headed for the playoffs last year before MJ got hurt, and you guys know it. It doesn't matter whether you're an MJ fan or not (I'm NOT an MJ fan, by the way, I hate the guy), he is STILL one of the 10-15 best players in the league when he's healthy.

ISIAH THOMAS: Yep, that dude needs to be fired, too bad Donnie Walsh can't admit that he blew it when he hired the guy over Rick Carlisle, huh? Pride is an issue here, don't you think?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

They werent headed to the playoffs, they were 50/50 on making it before he went down. If MJ does come back he will be in worse shape than last year. Wizards chance of making the playoffs are 0. Knicks and Heat will be trying to make it back and I think they will outperform the Wiz. Maybe out of those 3 the heat will make it in, but not the Wiz


----------

